# Quicksilver clothing?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Im looking at some Quicksilver jackets at my snowboarding shop. Are they a good quality snowboard clothing?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes. I wear a QS Space Station jacket and some brown/bronze pinstripe pants. LOVE my QS gear. Completely warm, waterproof, lots of pockets and zipper options (armpit zippers are a must for me).


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Yes. I wear a QS Space Station jacket and some brown/bronze pinstripe pants. LOVE my QS gear. Completely warm, waterproof, lots of pockets and zipper options (armpit zippers are a must for me).


with skulzz on them?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

No, but I'm going to see if my mom will buy me an iron-on patch for my birthday. Then I'll be covered in badassedness!


----------

